# Low ferritin levels and leaky gas



## missy2009

I'm just throwing it out there. I have been tested for low iron and always come up low on my iron stores but my blood count is always good. I am also low on vitamin d (this sounds like celiac but I have been told it's not). Just wondering if anyone else comes up with low iron aswell.I have noticed I have less gas when I have complete BM's, while I am on my period (sorry guys), and when I eat raw baby carrots.I have problems with constipation.


----------



## BQ

Do you take iron supplements? If so which one? Are you taking Vitmain D as well?


----------



## missy2009

I'm taking ferrous sulphate for my iron as well as about 5000 iu's of vitamin d. I would not take any iron without getting tests to see if you are low.


----------



## creedo23

hey, i aswell have a low iron! last time i was tested it was at 22 and the doc said 80- 300 is normal, i thought nothing of it. I will start taking iron now though. do you still have lg even with the boost in iron?


----------



## missy2009

creedo23 said:


> hey, i aswell have a low iron! last time i was tested it was at 22 and the doc said 80- 300 is normal, i thought nothing of it. I will start taking iron now though. do you still have lg even with the boost in iron?


Wow, I'm not sure what my number was last time but the time before it was 8 or 9 so really low. I'm finding I'm having less gas and more bowel movements (but she did put me on an acid reducer of 40mg to also help with reflux). I can't recall if the last time I was on iron if the odor went down but I can tell this time it is and she did say that this is what could be causing the odor (low iron and vitamin d). Do have your doctor keep an eye on your ferritin levels and let me know if you are experiencing less gas.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Funny, I really only have really stinky gas when I am taking iron supplements (not leaky, just stinky).For me iron gets the bacteria that make smelly gas to go into overdrive.


----------



## Freak

Low iron or any other vitamin isn't necessarily a cause of our condition, but could be an effect. People with malabsorption/digestion issues will tend to have low vitamin/mineral levels because they are not being absorbed. Some vitamins are fat soluble and if you're not absorbing fats then you're not absorbing the vitamins. I would guess that most of us probably have low cholesterol as well since we're not absorbing it.


----------



## missy2009

Kathleen M. said:


> Funny, I really only have really stinky gas when I am taking iron supplements (not leaky, just stinky).For me iron gets the bacteria that make smelly gas to go into overdrive.


Do you have leaky gas or FBO? I still have gas but not leaky gas. Maybe it's the acid reducer I am taking but I can't really feel any difference in reflux from it (I really don't feel it at all)


----------



## missy2009

Freak said:


> Low iron or any other vitamin isn't necessarily a cause of our condition, but could be an effect. People with malabsorption/digestion issues will tend to have low vitamin/mineral levels because they are not being absorbed. Some vitamins are fat soluble and if you're not absorbing fats then you're not absorbing the vitamins. I would guess that most of us probably have low cholesterol as well since we're not absorbing it.


I actually have high cholesterol which sucks. I am not on cholesterol meds for this.


----------



## missy2009

pengu said:


> Do you also take B-vitamins? If you have leaky gas I would suggest you do


I do take a liquid b-complex, 5000mcg of biotin and b-12 but I was taking this before I started taking the iron.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I don't have leaky gas, I always know exactly when I fart.However I don't think low iron would be why the gas smells, at least for me iron supplements will take normally odorless gas and make it extremely odoriferous. I just worry it may make some people a lot smellier than normal instead of less.Sadly, when it smells really really bad I also smell it every single time it happens as I get enough space between my nose never gets a chance to go numb.I can control my gas volume with probiotics, but without them I fart about 2X the average fart frequency every day.


----------



## missy2009

I don't always feel when I do fart. It just leaks out and I can't always smell it so I go from the reactions/comments of people but since taking iron I have had better bowel movements and less constipation for some reason. Maybe it's my diet as I do eat more foods higher in iron (nuts, spinach, meats, broccoli)


----------

